# Seacliff, Monday 7th Jan.



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

G'day all, hitting seacliff on monday, want it to be an early fish to try and beat the boatees that lack a lot of respect. Not expecting anything special, i'm just keen to get out on the water.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

no can do mate. heading down to lady bay for a boys weekend. wont be in a fit state for lying down, let alone kayaking!

good luck.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

water_baby said:


> no can do mate. heading down to lady bay for a boys weekend. wont be in a fit state for lying down, let alone kayaking!
> 
> good luck.


Yeah you told me, you should certainly have some fun mate. Good luck with the fishing and boating side of things .


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

sorry guys i cant make it either. I just bought a LCD and playstation 3 so I am in indoor mode for a bit :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> sorry guys i cant make it either. I just bought a LCD and playstation 3 so I am in indoor mode for a bit :lol:


I'm gonna be buying one just for Gran Turismo 5. Damn my addiction . BTW, gotta get the prizes from Gawler tackle off you before the end of next week. Have you got them yet / are they still on board?


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

too many jobs to get through tomorrow, how bout monday ?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Swell boosts up on monday, that said if i can handle rapid bay i can handle seacliff. I'm in.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i was there yesterday and i dont think they are that keen, is that cool, if not ill go back and ask


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> i was there yesterday and i dont think they are that keen, is that cool, if not ill go back and ask


I say meh to them mate. We'll have enough prizes and it just means they miss out on full sponsorship next year. Not really much of a worry imo.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

L3GACY, do you want to edit the thread title ? may get some more takers for monday.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

L3GACY said:


> I say meh to them mate. We'll have enough prizes and it just means they miss out on full sponsorship next year. Not really much of a worry imo.


Its also, probably moreso my fault for leaving it a bit late, sorry guys


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Done waldo, now to get down to uploading these fuggin pistures for rob, my adsl got capped to 56k, about the most annoying thing that can happen in this world imo.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

got a time in mind ?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

You're the one coming from salisbury mate , i'm fine with any time. You got anything particular in mind or just the usual? I've caught a few flatties lately, keen to try and find a legal at some stage.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

flatties, snook, squid are all fine mate. Never thought id say it but im a bit over whiting at the moment ! You need a lift ?
if not ill meet you on the beach around 7.30


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

The time taken to get my kayak stripped, chucked on the car, taken off, set up will be longer than me just walking it down ready to go then paddling over i reckon. Plus exercise is a good thing after the christmas period lol, thanks for the offer thoughl. I'll see you down there at 7:30.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry mate, no can do. Got to work Monday  ... Wishing you all the best of luck though, and I hope you get a great day for it  ....Cheers


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Maybe next time, feel free to tag along to any trip posted in SA mate.


----------

